# Wheels for prairie 360



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Searching for new wheels for my P360. Seen a few p360 with ss108 on them, but was wondering if anyone has put the ss212 or similar on theres.

Dont know much about all these offsets.

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/15-tire-rim-411/4205-rim-offset-information-how-determin.html


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

the one bad part about the P360.. Looks like I may go with the ss312, and have to get spacers/adapters to get the right offset.. also trying to make my stance a little wider too in this process..


----------

